# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Kerio error - (0:10054) recv() failed in DNS resolver recv_thread().

## Bumaxa

Есть локалка, домен АД2003, отдельный комп для интеренет сервера, на нём стоит KWF 6.4.2.3672

На контроллере домена в днс прописана пересылка на локальный адрес машины с Керио (а на машине с Керио прописан днс контроллера домена). В Керио стоит форвардинг на днс провайдера. На рабочих станциях соответственно шлюз - тачка с Керио, днс - контроллер домена.

С интернет сервера всё работает отлично.
С рабочих станций не открываются домены в зоне .com!
Google.ru работает, Google.com - невозможно отобразить страницу. Пинг google.com с рабочей станции проходит, IP резольвится. Google.com открывается по IP адресу!
В логе error на керио постоянно повторяется (0:10054) recv() failed in DNS resolver recv_thread().
Уже всю голову разломал себе! Помогите пожалуйста, kerio-гуру!

----------


## Bumaxa

Трабла решилась, sorry за беспокойство! ;)

----------


## cRYSMAS

> Трабла решилась, sorry за беспокойство! ;)


подскажи плз как трабл убрал ИИ у мну такая же(

----------


## cRYSMAS

*Bumaxa*, прива как траблу решил?

----------

